# Fox Hunting Advice



## PredatorSlayer (Jun 5, 2010)

My buddy saw a couple red foxes run in to their den today. Any advice on what calls I should use to hunt them this time of year and how close to get to the den before I start to call? I have a FoxPro fx5.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Depends on how many coyotes are in the area. Foxes are alot harder to call than a coyote. Unless your like some people on the forum that only can call the fox. If there aren't any coyotes then the fox should respond to most distress calls but if there are yotes they will be very timid.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Back when my buddy and I were calling nearly fulltime, I would do all the calling for coyotes and he would do all the calling for foxes. He was awesome too. I can't count the number of times he called them in. He use to suck on the pad of his thumb which, somehow, made an ungodly high pitched sound. Kinda like a rodent squeal on steroids. To the fox, it probably sounded like some kind of bird in distress. Best call I've ever seen. I shot 32 foxes in two years sitting by his side.
I don't know why you want to shoot them right now. You should leave them until fall when they are primed up. They have a home range and don't migrate so they'll still be there this fall. We use to skin our mink and foxes around Thanksgiving as soon as they were primed. This would be a good time to hunt them too. Before everyone gets out and calls them and just after they prime up.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

longbow said:


> I don't know why you want to shoot them right now. You should leave them until fall when they are primed up. .


Yup :O||:


----------



## Pops2 (Jul 28, 2010)

go ahead & whack them. reds aren't native for every two you drop you make room in the environment for 3 native grey fox.


----------

